#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Do you know Why Is Voice Search So Important?

## Katren

We are in the end of 2019 and going to enter in 2020,from 2016 on-wards, Google using voice search with nearly 33 million voice devices were already in use, meantime still the voice search is growing up. You can find that they are become longer and more conversational in tone. that's why the voice search is still growing up day by day. what do you think about it?

----------


## Bhavya

> We are in the end of 2019 and going to enter in 2020,from 2016 on-wards, Google using voice search with nearly 33 million voice devices were already in use, meantime still the voice search is growing up. You can find that they are become longer and more conversational in tone. that's why the voice search is still growing up day by day. what do you think about it?


Voice Search give better user experience so I think through voice search we can give better service and attract more audience.

----------


## Mr.Wick

I think this is a very easiest way to search queries instead of typing.

----------


## Bhavya

> I think this is a very easiest way to search queries instead of typing.


Agree Davison voice search is easy and time saving than regular search. It's more convenient.

----------

